# I’m just glad no one caught me on video



## davidfishlock (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey, fellas.  Ok, so all I wanted for Christmas was a Fiskars Super Splitting axe, and lo and behold, Santa brought me one.  I've been using a number of different mauls over the years, all ranging around 6-8 lbs.  So I go out to the pile this morning, rarin' to go with my new axe (only about 4 lbs., mind you.)  I get a choice piece of oak onto the block, raise the axe over my head, and come down with all my might. The axe promptly bounces off the wood and the back end of it slams back into my forehead.  About a one-inch wide, very deep gash.  I had to go into work this afternoon, and boy, I'm never gonna live this one down.  My buddies already think I'm nuts for how much I love to split wood, and now I show up looking like a wounded war veteran with a SELF-INFLICTED wound.  Strangely, the main thing that was going through my mind was, "If I try it again tomorrow, I wonder if the bleeding will start again?"


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you live with someone that can keep an eye on you tonight. Head wounds can do some strange things to a person. I know I'm being a little too careful, but you just never know.....


----------



## realstihl (Dec 26, 2009)

One word. "STITCHES"


----------



## davidfishlock (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the concern.  My wife will be taking care of me.  She really wanted me to go get stitches today, but I thought I'd give it the night to watch and wait.  I'll have it looked at tomorrow if need be.


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, glad you're more or less OK.  But, I have to ask how it happened?  I'm trying to picture this in my head.


----------



## pen (Dec 26, 2009)

doh!  remember, safety first!


----------



## heffergm (Dec 26, 2009)

I can understand... I've just started using a fiskars pro splitting axe and I've noticed two things: a propensity to bounce back on occasion and, if you come down at an angle, the possibility of the head shooting off to one side goes up exponentially. 

I keep the first in mind and it's a non issue. I make sure when I start to tire I take a break because when you're fatigued you tend to have less control of the axe head and you can end up with it buried in your shin. The fiskars is great, just need to be a little extra careful.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 26, 2009)

I think you should sue Fiskars.  Those short straight handles are downright dangerous.  No matter how trendy they are, you won't see me using one.

Hope you don't end up like Billy Mays.  A bump on the head could be serious.


----------



## heffergm (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know if they're trendy, but I do know I love mine. You just need to elevate what you're splitting. I like the handle.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 26, 2009)

davidfishlock said:
			
		

> I get a choice piece of oak onto the block...


Sounds like he DID elevate it.  Maybe not enough.


----------



## heffergm (Dec 26, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> davidfishlock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elevating or not doesn't effect the bounce (in my experience). It is important if you want to help avoid chopping your legs off.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2009)

A video might have earned you ten grand on the funniest home video show, if it is still on.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 26, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> A video might have earned you ten grand on the funniest home video show, if it is still on.


Or a million in a law suit.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After the lawyer's cut you would still just get $10,000.


----------



## davidfishlock (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish I could tell you all how this happened, but frankly, it happened too fast.  The top of my oak was about 32" off the ground, a comfortable height for me.  The head of the axe came down square onto the wood (and then came up square into my forehead.)  The only explanation I have is that it has been raining here in southern Ohio the last couple of days, and my wood to be split is not covered.  Maybe the top of the oak got spongy from sitting out, and that made it send the axe back into my face.  I've never had that happen with my other mauls, but again, this is the first time I've used a Fiskars.  I will definitely be watching out for bounce-back in the future.  That is, as soon as my wife lets me go down to the woodpile again without an EMT present.


----------



## nojo (Dec 26, 2009)

I had a similar incident last year. Not with splitting wood though. I am a Farrier (Horseshoer) and I was running out of propane, so the shoe was getting cold so I was wailing on it harder. Anyway shoe got too cold and the hammer glanced off the shoe on a full force blow and instantly rebounded me in the forehead. It was a pretty pointy ball peen that hit me in the head. Almost knocked me out. Very large egg on my forehead. 

A few months ago I was putting a new sill plate in the house , whacking it in place. Got the hammer rebound between the eyes. Claw of the hammer that time. Got a 3/4" gash between my eyes. Little bit of a scar. YAY!


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2009)

Might I suggest that nobody splits with a double bit axe.  :ahhh:


----------



## begreen (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a Fiskars a month ago and tried to split some large rounds of fresh doug fir. It bounced on me too, though thankfully I was not using full force, so no harm done. But it did make me think and ask here about how to use it. As sharp and as light as this tool is, I can see only using under certain conditions and with certain wood. It splits alder and hemlock almost like air. But not so with the fresh fir. If it is bouncing off the wood, I would hold off and pull out the maul. Although one can flake off the edges of this tough wood, there is also a chance of a miss. If you don't stop that arc, it will be embedded in the calf before one knows what has happened. Be careful and use it at the right time with the right wood.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 27, 2009)

The last time I went to the ER for stitches (carpentry, not firewood) I told the doc that I didn't want to go because I figured it would stop bleeding on its own. He assured me that ALL wounds do stop bleeding eventually. :bug: 
I've had my Craftsman 6 pounder bounce just as much as my Fiskars has, though neither have hit me in the head.
Don't take the shot to the head to lightly. Brains are somewhat fragile, and necessary too for most of us!


----------



## leftyscott (Dec 27, 2009)

If I got a gash on my forehead from a maul I would probably make up a story that sounded like this:  "Yeah..... I was in a knife fight..... but you should see the other guy.... they found him floating in the lake...."


----------



## yanksforever (Dec 27, 2009)

Why suffer....sounds like it is time to come up to the 21st Century...buy a log splitter?  :lol:


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 27, 2009)

I've had some weird things happen while splitting wood, but I really don't know how you did that one.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 27, 2009)

cycloxer said:
			
		

> I've had some weird things happen while splitting wood, but I really don't know how you did that one.



I can actually picture it. Light axe, wet wood on a raised block, short handle, lean into the swing. Bam!


----------



## CTburning (Dec 27, 2009)

I've gotten pretty good with my Friskars but have been lucky enough not to experience "kick back".  I used to swing it as hard as I could (same as I did with my axe), and zip wood apart.  That was until I had a glancing blow that sent the head within milimeters of my leg/foot.  I now use it as more of a precision tool and it works well.  I have a maul, axe, sledge with wedges and the Friskars.  I usually use one of the other tools to split a large round in half and then pick up the Friskars.  Glad it is just a minor injury and not something more severe.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 27, 2009)

I usually swing my Fiskars from over my right shoulder rather than over my head. It is sort of like a vertical baseball bat swing. If it were to bounce, I think it might go to the left of my head.
I agree with the precision tool thing.


----------



## rustynut (Dec 27, 2009)

wow,
  sure alot of posts on this one right quick.........
ok so here's mine.
had some ash that had been sitting for a while and listening to all the posts about getting in shape splitting wood by hand figured it wouldnt heart me a bit to get in shape.
took a good poke with the ax ???
ok now
switched to the maul 
bought a 28 t the next day
figured if i was gonna do this that i might as well get serious...........
rn


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 27, 2009)

rustynut said:
			
		

> ...listening to all the posts about getting in shape splitting wood...
> bought a 28 t the next day


Ja, that's how I get my exercise... at my splitter.  No sitting on a milk crate either like some guys.


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 27, 2009)

I like splitting wood with a maul. It doesn't bother me in the least. It just takes time...and of course every now and then something weird happens and you get whacked in the forehead, rotflmao. I use an 8#-er. Had it glance off before or get stuck in the fr#$%en wood, but I can't imagine it coming back up at your head, wow wow wow


----------



## Jamess67 (Dec 27, 2009)

When I first got my Fisksers I experienced a glancing blow that actually hit my leg. Thank God It was a light swing and I barely got a scratch. It scared me to death and I didnt use that axe for about a month. I developed a healthy respect for the Fiskers and rarely ever swing over my head. As stated above I bring it up to about head height and use a punctuated down blow to split the wood. In most cases I have trouble getting the axe back out of the wood. Its a great tool, and with a longer handle it would be superb. Lets all learn from others experiences and keep each other safe. I hope your head heals quickly and get back on the splitting horse. Be safe


----------



## btuser (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't like having to pick up the wood to hit it.  Why can't they make the handle longer?


----------



## derecskey (Dec 27, 2009)

Slightly off topic, but while other people offer up sympathies, I'll add mine.  As a teenager on one of my first deer gun hunts... there I was sitting in the stand, waiting, waiting, waiting, finally a buck shows up.  Shoulder the gun ( I did shoulder it, right? )  Lean in to the scope, sight 'er up.  Pull trigger, BAM, instant black eye.  Not sure it was really black, as I think the blow was mostly high on the eye.

I got the buck.  Shoulda made up a story about bagging it with my bare hands and suffering injuries during the scuffle.


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Holy Cow!


----------



## 'bert (Dec 27, 2009)

pointy end towards the wood you are trying to split!  It will bounce back every time when you have the blunt end towards the wood.  Just buggin, ya.  Hope all is ok.


----------



## stanb999 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sorry folks but how could the maul come back at you? Are you following proper splitting technique?

Meaning. you start with your aim hand (left) at the base. The drive hand (right) at the neck. Then bringing your hands together and bending at the waist in one clean motion. On impact the handle of the ax or maul should be at arms length. The head would be that plus the length of the handle. So it should be more than 4' or so from your head. Also, if your doing it right you shouldn't be able to hit your legs. The handle length and arm length with the slight bend at the waist puts a miss into the ground.

I bet the issue is your trying not to split it too much and cause the wood to fly or to prevent the maul from get stuck in the base wood.

P.S. I'm a righty... if left handed you switch.


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like a perfect storm of a light tool hitting a round in one of those specail places where the tool cannot penetrate even a little bit. Probably swung too hard with no feel for the tool.

I've had my 8lb maul bounce off a an oak crotch more than once, but being heavier it doesn't come back that fast.

You'll learn to recignize those spots as you look at more rounds and you'll develop more experince with the Fiskars.


----------



## pen (Dec 28, 2009)

You can use all the technique you want, but sometimes I swear that piece of wood just has it in for you.  

A lot of my wood is some really big hardwood and most commonly beech.  I can't tell you how many crazy fast "get-the-!@#$-outa-da-way" dances I've done when my wedge decides to be rejected and turns into a projectile after being whacked by a 10lb sledge. !  (yes, the wedge is sharp!)

pen


----------



## myzamboni (Dec 28, 2009)

I have not had my fiskars bounce back. I have had it hit the round with a thud instead on entering into the wood.  This usually happend when I hit a round right above a knot.  I've had my 8lb maul bounce many times.

Sorry about your forehead, but you need to ease into using the fiskars.  Your exuberance was punished this time.


----------



## Gator eye (Dec 28, 2009)

so the real question we all want to know..........how's the super splitter???? is it ok?? can we have the address to send flowers?  


Glad you kept your head though it all. ;-P


----------



## KP Matt (Dec 28, 2009)

Could there happen to be a little strip of glue along the edge of the blade? 

I had something similar happen last summer, only it was a hatchet I had bought to make kindling. It didn't bounce back as far as my head, but it definitely surprised me! 

Upon closer inspection I noticed a little bit of glue along the length of the blade. I can only suppose it was put there at the factory to prevent accidental cuts in the store.


----------



## davidfishlock (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, I figure out what happened.  I went out today with my regular splitting maul (now that the swelling in my head has gone down.)  I tried striking the same piece of wood with my old maul, and even IT bounced a bit.  So I think the problem was trying to split rain-soaked wood.  Additionally, I realize that I need to use short, quick strokes with the Fiskars, not big over-the-head strokes like I'm used to with my maul.  I've been splitting wood by hand for 13 years and by my best guess, I've split about 75 cords of wood.  In that time, I have never once had this happen, so I don't think I have a problem with my technique per se.  I just needed to adjust my technique to a new tool.  For those of you unfamiliar with the Fiskars, it's only about 2/3 the length of a typical maul.  There were a number of posts saying, "I just don't see how you could do this."  Well, with a normal length maul, I agree, it would be nearly impossible to get hit in the face with one's own tool.  But with a shorter handle like the Fiskars, trust me, it's possible.  But it won't happen again!


----------



## Jags (Dec 28, 2009)

davidfishlock said:
			
		

> it's only about 2/3 the length of a typical maul.



And that right there is a good reason you won't see Jags use one.  After years of splitting with a long handled axe (yeah, you heard me - axe), I don't think I could adjust to the short handle before I put a hurt'in on myself.


----------



## xrayman (Dec 29, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> The last time I went to the ER for stitches (carpentry, not firewood) I told the doc that I didn't want to go because I figured it would stop bleeding on its own. He assured me that ALL wounds do stop bleeding eventually.



Yupp when your heart stops lol.  

remember scars are tattoos with a story.


----------



## Rougement (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had the fiskars bounce plenty of times, big rounds of frozen ash usually. It's never come up near my head though, I keep pressure on it after the impact to stop that. The extra pressure can sometimes stop the log falling over too.


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good to see that the threadstarter is back online and seemingly back to normal.

Let's see , he gets his favorite present and runs out in the back yard to try it. Immediately, the worst thing happens. Probably right after the wife/girlfriend says "be careful".

I think I saw that movie 3 times last week.

".... you'll put your eye out kid"

Sorry Red Rider .. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## TreePapa (Dec 29, 2009)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> I think I saw that movie 3 times last week.



We're you starring in it?

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## WoodMann (Dec 30, 2009)

pen said:
			
		

> doh!  remember, safety first!



ROFLMAO, that is farking hilarious! I just spat up coffee thru my nose onto the keyboard. On a more seious note, hope OP is doing well, I've had a bout with head injuris myself, not chainsaw or axe related. Glad ya have a wife to watch out for you.....................


----------



## WoodMann (Dec 31, 2009)

What kind of dog is that, anyway....................


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 31, 2009)

Safe one.


----------



## WoodMann (Dec 31, 2009)

Aw, yer killin me, Flatbed...................


----------



## ChillyGator (Dec 31, 2009)

True Temper
4 Lb. Super Wood Splitter with 36" Fiberglass Handle

Item #: 147592       Model: 1217000 

THis is what I've been using, bought at Lowes.  Splits nice sized rounds with one or two strikes, resplits dry wood with very little effort.  
One the rounds I'm usually swinging full bore from a 6'2" frame.

I'm guessing:  Weimaraner   (my first dog from birth till I was 13, slept on the foot of my bed every night....I still miss him)


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 31, 2009)

ChillyGator said:
			
		

> I'm guessing:  Weimaraner   (my first dog from birth till I was 13, slept on the foot of my bed every night....I still miss him)



Had one too. Great dog. I think the one on the picture is a smaller dog. It is sitting on a motorcycle.


----------



## ChillyGator (Dec 31, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> ChillyGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Upon further review I belive you are on to something.........Fat Dashusun?


----------



## SolaGracia (Dec 31, 2009)

I also recently bought the same axe---and it sure does split well.  I have not elevated my rounds, but have split them on the ground.  My reasoning is that with the lighter weight head (4.25 lbs) the key to a successful split is velocity---that generated by your arms and back as well as the wrists (which I think should be snapped on the downstroke somewhat like throwing a curveball).  Also it seems as if your arms should be fully extended when you strike the round, and your knees bent slightly.  That way, if the axe head does bounce, it should not hit you in the face/head.  Also on those bigger rounds like oak, being relatively hard, or on those with soggy ends, you should not strike the center of the round because you are very unlikely to do anything but wear yourself out.  I found that by starting on the edge, and working my way in, I am much more productive and not nearly as tired.  

This was a good reminder to be careful and avoid getting lazy in technique, though!  Glad the injury wasn't worse.  It could have probably knocked a few teeth out, or broken your nose, if any lower!


----------



## sugarloafer (Jan 3, 2010)

Think of the wrists as the axle around which the axe is spinning. Envision a circle with the wrists at the center (focus of the circle) and the axe head's path the perimeter. Whether that axe head is going down (swinging the axe) or coming up (bounce), you don't want any of your body parts inside that circle.

When swinging an axe or maul, I bend at the knees on the down stroke just before impact and the tool head hits the target coming down straight, not on a trajectory heading towards my feet or shins if I miss my target. If I do miss, it'll hit the dirt or chop block before it gets close to feet or shins. And, if it bounces up, I'm not leaning into the return path (into that circle).

I have a heavy maul and a fiscars splitter. I've had the Fiscars bounce on me, but without incident.


----------



## brooktrout (Jan 3, 2010)

nojo said:
			
		

> I had a similar incident last year. Not with splitting wood though. I am a Farrier (Horseshoer) and I was running out of propane, so the shoe was getting cold so I was wailing on it harder. Anyway shoe got too cold and the hammer glanced off the shoe on a full force blow and instantly rebounded me in the forehead. It was a pretty pointy ball peen that hit me in the head. Almost knocked me out. Very large egg on my forehead.
> 
> A few months ago I was putting a new sill plate in the house , whacking it in place. Got the hammer rebound between the eyes. Claw of the hammer that time. Got a 3/4" gash between my eyes. Little bit of a scar. YAY!


Okay, you need an office job!


----------

